# M/H show peterborough.



## doey (May 11, 2008)

we normally camp with the CC at shows, which always seams to be close to the show area. Now we are part of the elite MHF group we would like camp with our fellow subscribers. can anyone tell me how close the rally area will be. regards doey


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i think its in the same county, but i might be wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From A to B in:
> Google Map <
Dave


----------

